# adding a light on honda hs622?



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

How are you guys adding lights to your snowblowers that didn't come with one originally? I would like to add an LED one but cant find much good info or a write up on one. Thank you, John


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ive been using those smallish battery powered lights that you would normally put on your head, but hard mounted on both my 2 stage blowers.they are extremely bright and do the job well for cheap! two winters so far on one set of aaa batteries. will change the batteries out this year tho. ( second pic...the front lights are folded back )


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nwcove said:


> ive been using those smallish battery powered lights that you would normally put on your head, but hard mounted on both my 2 stage blowers.they are extremely bright and do the job well for cheap! two winters so far on one set of aaa batteries. will change the batteries out this year tho.


can you post a pic of your set up?


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah i'd be interested too !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the engine has a charge coil it should be easy to install. 
Does the HS622 engine have a charge coil wire....?


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> If the engine has a charge coil it should be easy to install.
> Does the HS622 engine have a charge coil wire....?


Honestly not sure. Where would i check for one at?


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

nwcove said:


> ive been using those smallish battery powered lights that you would normally put on your head, but hard mounted on both my 2 stage blowers.they are extremely bright and do the job well for cheap! two winters so far on one set of aaa batteries. will change the batteries out this year tho.


I may end up doing this if i cant add an actual light.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> Honestly not sure. Where would i check for one at?


The parts diagrams show a 50W charge coil on both models (this indicates you can actually ad a few lights if needed).

HS622 TA/A

Honda Power Equipment HS622 TA/A FLYWHEEL / IGNITION COIL | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

HS622 TA/B

Honda Power Equipment HS622 TA/B FLYWHEEL / IGNITION COIL | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

This is what you are looking for on your HS622 engine 










The bottom shows the charge coil wire, top shows the engine grounding bolt for the ignition switch which could be used for a ground for the light as well using an additional 1/4" eyelet electrical terminal
You probably do not have that bracket because it is for the chute turn on an HS624 and HS622 do not have it, in that case see where the ignition switch ground wire is attached to the block and use that same bolt to ground the light (should be a 6mm bolt with a 10mm hex drive)
You'll need:

one or two 10-18 watt LED lights

https://www.amazon.com/Lightfox-Offroad-Driving-Waterproof-Warranty/dp/B01EMS9KSI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1508229337&sr=8-1&keywords=18+watt+led+cree+light

full wave rectifier bridge

https://www.amazon.com/NTE-Electronics-NTE53016-Rectifier-Recurrent/dp/B007Z7LXVQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1508229026&sr=8-3&keywords=full+wave+rectifier+bridge

18 gauge wire as needed

electrical connectors as needed

(Additionally you can install a fuse and a light switch) 

Mount the light or lights at the handle bars (if mounting only one bo it on the left handle so, that it does not interfere with the chute). 
Lately I've read that some preffer to mount the light at the auger housing instead of the handle bars (that'll depend on your preference)

Decide where and mount the rectifier (I mount it under the 'dash')

Run a red wire from the '+' (this is the only mark you'll find on the rectifier box) to the '+' LED light(s) wire (usually red color wire).

Run a black wire from the opposite corner of the rectifier to the '-' LED light(s) wire (usually black)

Run a wire from the charge coil wire from the engine to either of the remaining terminals of the rectifier (here polarity does not matter).

Run a wire from the engine block or the frame to the remaining terminal at rectifier.

Start the engine and test the operation.

If works good secure all the wires. 

If you want to add a fuse and/or a switch I'd connect them to the wire which connects the charge coil to the rectifier.

:blowerhug:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If you do indeed have a power lead coming off the stator, then adding an LED light is a breeze especially if you go with an AC/DC rated bulb which eliminates the need for a bridge rectifier.


If you use an LED headlamp set-up for AC & DC, then a converter is not needed. You can wire directly to the stator wire. I would also add a 2amp inline fuse. No converter or bridge rectifier needed. 


You need two parts for the headlight assembly:


(1) PAR 36 9W LED Bulb (Eq to 50watt Halogen): $19.00 






(1) Peterson 507LU PAR 36 Rubber Shell Housing and mounting bracket: $7.00 https://www.finditparts.com/products...SABEgJLmPD_BwE

2amp inline fuse, 10ft of 16 gauge braided copper wire, 6ft split loom wire covering, and a weather proof toggle switch and you're good to go.

Plug and play LED work light for your snow blower and it only draws half amp. Here's what that light set-up looks like when installed on the HS622


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> can you post a pic of your set up?


pics added above....i think !


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Would a bike headlight work?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Julien Morrissette said:


> Would a bike headlight work?


sure it would.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> The parts diagrams show a 50W charge coil on both models (this indicates you can actually ad a few lights if needed).
> 
> HS622 TA/A
> 
> ...


I do have that plug so i ordered those lights and the rectifier. Should have it installed by the weekend.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> I do have that plug so i ordered those lights and the rectifier. Should have it installed by the weekend.


Sounds great....!
Post some pics when done.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Sounds great....!
> Post some pics when done.


Will do, appreciate your help.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Sounds great....!
> Post some pics when done.


Do you happen to know what size the bars are? Im guessing 1" but not sure.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> Do you happen to know what size the bars are? Im guessing 1" but not sure.


I do not currently have an HS622 but I will check the size of the handle bars on my larger HS blowers later and report back


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I do not currently have an HS622 but I will check the size of the handle bars on my larger HS blowers later and report back


Looks like 1" from my measurement, ordered these brackets so i can mount those lights on the rails going down and not up top.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B074PS2BQS/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally got to mounting the lights, very simple and worth the upgrade for under $40. Threw in a few output shots in the garage as well. Im not real fond of the light brackets, going to look for a different kind. They dont grip the bars real well, and the way the lights sit I do not like.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Sounds great....!
> Post some pics when done.


I appreciate all your help, was a huge help. I wasnt sure what the "dash" was so i mounted the rectifier under the plastic panel that goes over the transmission, the one that says honda hs622. It hid the wires well, and is in a ok spot for staying dry etc.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> I appreciate all your help, was a huge help. I wasnt sure what the "dash" was so i mounted the rectifier under the plastic panel that goes over the transmission, the one that says honda hs622. It hid the wires well, and is in a ok spot for staying dry etc.


Glad I was able to help...!
Actually now that I think of it, HS622 DON'T have a 'dash' lain: , All the remaining Honda two stage models do as do two stage Yamahas.

Seems like you picked a good spot to pace the rectifier and wires though. 

Glad it is done and you are happy with it :angel:
:blowerhug:


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Glad I was able to help...!
> Actually now that I think of it, HS622 DON'T have a 'dash' lain: , All the remaining Honda two stage models do as do two stage Yamahas.
> 
> Seems like you picked a good spot to pace the rectifier and wires though.
> ...


Do you have any other clamps in mind? I have been looking and cant seem to find a set similiar to those.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> Do you have any other clamps in mind? I have been looking and cant seem to find a set similiar to those.


I measured the handlebars on one of my older Yamahas and they are about 1" in diameter
I like their bracket and 'discs' design, but they are likely not easy to find. You may be able to fab something alike though.....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

parks450 said:


> Do you have any other clamps in mind? I have been looking and cant seem to find a set similiar to those.


When I installed the lights on my Yamahas I think I installed them using the brackets that came with the LED lights and an already drilled holes at the handle bars (I sold my units, so I can not check that).


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I measured the handlebars on one of my older Yamahas and they are about 1" in diameter
> I like their bracket and 'discs' design, but they are likely not easy to find. You may be able to fab something alike though.....


That SO reminds me of the seat clamps we used to use on our BMX bikes in the 80's, Maybe one can be modded to use for a light, I think the frame tubes were also 1" so may not need too much to make one work.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> That SO reminds me of the seat clamps we used to use on our BMX bikes in the 80's, Maybe one can be modded to use for a light, I think the frame tubes were also 1" so may not need too much to make one work.


That would be great if they can be found and work, as the Yamaha light clamp design works real well.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

A little modding may do it with something like this. About $8 on ebay and lots of different styles to choose from on Ebay









Also found this, Might be better being able to open it to get it over the tube.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MX-hinged-...654669?hash=item2eeee7a74d:g:1jcAAOSwn-tZG2Ro


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> When I installed the lights on my Yamahas I think I installed them using the brackets that came with the LED lights and an already drilled holes at the handle bars (I sold my units, so I can not check that).


That looks like a beast, ill likely have to make something using some flat stock i have or something else. If anyone has some ideas on what would work and not be bulky feel free to share them.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> A little modding may do it with something like this. About $8 on ebay and lots of different styles to choose from on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although that seems like a good start, you would need to weld something to it, as there isnt enough meat on it to drill through for a bolt. I guess though if i welded some 1/4 aluminun flat stock to it on the right angle it may be perfect and look nice.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, that Yamaha YS828T was a 'little monster....!' (I have 2 more on 'the works.....')

If you think the bracket I posted will work for you, send me a PM and we'll see if we can work something out to get two sets of them to you.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks, that Yamaha YS828T was a 'little monster....!' (I have 2 more on 'the works.....')
> 
> If you think the bracket I posted will work for you, send me a PM and we'll see if we can work something out to get two sets of them to you.


Pm sent


----------

